# mosquito larvae in shrimp tank...



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Anybody have any tips on how to get rid of them? Its been a on going battle which I thought I won. Finally stocked the tank with shrimp and bam they came back. I was physically removing them with a syringe but its not enough...
Tired just adding two guppies I had and they went straight for the shrimp..


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Are you certain it's mosquito larvae? 

It would be incredibly unbelievable for mosquitoes to lay eggs in a tank that was indoors, survive, update out of the water into mosquitoes and live inside feed on you or a dog and then lay again in the same tank. 

The tank is indoors, correct? 

Is it possible it's flat worms aka planaria or something else?


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

100% mosquito larvae. The tank was in somebodys shed this summer. Scrubbed, viniger washed and everything that could have been done to clean the tank. I thought maybe the driftwood i was using carried them? Its been removed over a month ago. Next thought is my ADA soil?

About a month ago I put some guppys in and they went to town. Seemed they vanished. Then removed the guppys and added shrimp last week....bam they came back :/


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Put a single small fish in there on a permanent basis and it should solve your mosquito problem.

Suggestions: celestial pearl danio, chili rasbora, boraras brigittae, neon tetra, beckford's pencil fish.

Avoid guppies as I've seen them eat adult shrimp.


----------

